# i thought this was an experienced site so why no answers to my problems



## andrew32 (Aug 18, 2015)

soil from garden in 10 litre but i added 4 inch of coco an pebble at the start of flower
600hps
1 fan over the tops only to cool light
40- 60 rh
ph 6.8 or below never over an runoff 5.9

bio grow for veg
biobloom now for flower
cannazym
an rhiz in veg
temps form 72 to 84 day goes down to 67 by the morn 80rh


my plant is 6 weeks into flower first it showed signs of over fert so i flushed an calmed the feed down but i give it more water now but last two days ive noticed the cause i fimed in an has four colas in the middle the leaves have turned yellowish but not around the out side whast could this be or is it natural but i dont no why the browns there i have the fan blowing ovver top but at night the rh goes up to 80 by the morning other wise when lights on is 40 -60 please help all advice welcome
soil frm garden in 10 litre pot but added a few inch of coco pebble at flowering needed more room for root growth i thought
biobloom 2 ml a litre and i add cannazym 10 ml for 6.5 litres
i first noticed the tips burning so i flushed it a few days ago just used water phed for 2 more feeds then feed it with biobloom abit of pk1314 and thhis is what happened it only at the top though
















the next pics are same plant but the buds can you tell me if there doing okay 6 week flowering amnesia




















heres a bud at the bootom going along the stem of the main buds shall i take them off to use the energy forthe buds or is it to late


this is the bottom were some of the leaves are going yellow i thought it was expected to do this



a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; border-radius: 5px; background: url(https://www.rollitup.org/styles/xpert/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png) 50% 0% repeat-x rgb(255, 255, 255);">
[URL='https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/wp_20150818_010-jpg.3481594/']


*WP_20150818_010.jpg*
File size:
1.1 MB
Views:
0

*WP_20150818_006.jpg*
File size:
623.6 KB
Views:
0

*WP_20150818_008.jpg*
File size:
1.3 MB
Views:
0

*WP_20150818_012.jpg*
File size:
1.1 MB
Views:
0

*WP_20150818_013.jpg*
File size:
895.3 KB
Views:
0

*WP_20150818_011.jpg*
File size:
1.2 MB
Views:
0
[/URL]


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2015)

Leaves will yellow and die off towards the end but it is early.
Seems related to your earlier problems. Takes awhile for things to get back to normal after a crisis.
Heres a chart to help solve future problems


----------



## andrew32 (Aug 18, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Leaves will yellow and die off towards the end but it is early.
> Seems related to your earlier problems. Takes awhile for things to get back to normal after a crisis.
> Heres a chart to help solve future problemsView attachment 3481579


ive seen the chart an cant guess which one im dealing with thanks though i think it might be best to just leave it now ??? an do you think the buds are growing okay


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry man
Cant see any of your pics but the last two.
They just show up with a red x through em.
In any case you should give it a few days to try to recuperate. 
Good luck


----------



## andrew32 (Aug 18, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Sorry man
> Cant see any of your pics but the last two.
> They just show up with a red x through em.
> In any case you should give it a few days to try to recuperate.
> Good luck


ive just uploadaed more why would they have x thru them maybe its cause i thumb nailed them


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 18, 2015)

Your buds look fine to me. As noted, I would expect some "fade" toward the end, anyway. If it were hydro, it would take a few days to correct, but you're in soil, so don't expect overnight fixes. Be patient, don't over-react.

By the way, how are your Magnesium Potassium levels? I'm not that familiar with your ferts, and am too lazy to bother looking deeper, especially if you have the info on your bottles/containers.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 18, 2015)

to me it looks like a lite Cal Mag, but if I was you I would be more concerned with the humidity of 60 to 80 you want to get it lower in flower or Risk losing your entire crop to mildew and mold.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Aug 19, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> I would be more concerned with the humidity of 60 to 80 you want to get it lower in flower or Risk losing your entire crop to mildew and mold.


This. 80 is far into the danger zone with humidity. Your buds are looking great for 6 weeks. They're probably about to start really fattening up and putting some swell on. THAT'S when high humidity will really become an issue. So get a cold air dehumidifier asap. Also a drain tube and use that instead of the res inside of the dehumidifier. Get a 5 gallon bucket with a lid (preferably sealed lid) Drill a hole in it. Shove a neoprene puck in the hole and the hose through the puck. Have your dehumidifier drain into that. Leave it on 24/7. You don't want it kicking off in the middle of a dark period due to a full res.
Also what's your feeding schedule like? Are you water water feed? water feed water feed?
In flowering myself. I've actually been feeding one every single time I water in a 5 gallon spinout pot. She drinks it dry in 48 hours. I've just been doing smaller doses. It's been keeping her right on track so far and I'm about to start doing the same to her sisters. They're from clone so it's not a pheno thing. She's doing a lot better than the others with having a constant small supply of nutrients to draw from.


----------



## pilsung (Aug 22, 2015)

looks pretty darn good. the fade is earlier than ideal, but your only off the mark with her nutes by a little bit.
take notes for next round and either up the feed 10 percent or amend the soil before starting in flower. a half cup of vegan mix or alfalfa meal, kelp meal, cotton seed meal, chicken poo or what ever you choose should help keep a healthy green longer into flower.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

Im gonna hazard a guess at......

You stopped using the "veg" bottle now you have flipped to flower?/Cal-mag


----------



## spandy (Aug 25, 2015)

*


andrew32 said:



i thought this was an experienced site so why no answers to my problems

Click to expand...










*


----------



## andrew32 (Aug 25, 2015)

@spandy yeah an im impatient thanks for all the advice and yes i started bloom to early thanks to everyone ive got some real good advice


----------



## andrew32 (Aug 26, 2015)

@MichaelHuntherz spot on you can only learn from experience an i seem to be doing alot of that latley. peace and sorry again to all


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2015)

I respect that response, good luck with your harvest.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 26, 2015)

andrew32 said:


> @spandy yeah an im impatient thanks for all the advice and yes i started bloom to early thanks to everyone ive got some real good advice


Mine did that last crop, I over feteralized, and I had my pH of the water to low, but I still harvested good bud, hang in there , you are going to finish


----------



## pilsung (Aug 27, 2015)

'experience is what you get when you don't get what you want.'
but you will get what you want, some great bud, along with the experience.


----------



## ricebud (Sep 3, 2015)

I been growing over 25 years and believe it or not..I am dealing with the same problem...your plants look fine and u will be fine...it looks like u could of overwatered if I had to guess..just be easy on the fertilizer and do not overwater and u should be fine...correct humidity problem..but make sure the soil is almost dry before watering again...I would be willing to bet u have a slight root rot..it will correct itself if u don't overwater...also...your leaf tips are slightly burnt which indicates over fertilization..a common problem for beginners who try to push the plants...cut back on fertilizer...I only use about a quarter teaspoon to a gal of water is plenty...other than that...u look good!!!


----------



## james murphy (Sep 3, 2015)

bak da fk up off of them w all the additives and so on...they were drowned a bit..and prob. have root damage..and all the nute "fixes" arent helping. let em dry out..then give them ph'd water w light nutes....dry...repeat....and they are gonna b sweet. ur stress in em out....relax and b happy u have them


----------



## ricebud (Sep 3, 2015)

And it is natural for leaves to yellow quite a bit during flowering...even the small leaves coming off the buds can yellow sometimes depending on variety and type of light used..if u feel u can't deal with this yellowing...u can increase the nitrogen slightly in your fertilizer which will help a lot to green up the leaves..but just don't overdo it with the fertilizer..less is more is the rule when adding any fertilizer..but I just trim off the yellow leaves off during harvest...Mr Murphy had it right...just back the f off the watering and fertilizers...forget the additives..u may wanna only use a little super thrive or any small amount of b 1 vitamin to help stress.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 6, 2015)

You can't turn yellow back to green


----------



## the chin (Sep 7, 2015)

Your buds look great.....


----------



## the chin (Sep 7, 2015)

6 week into flower..... That's about the time I'd be thinking of upping my feeding to near max but yet everybody is saying ease of the nutes....good feed go a long way....


----------



## pilsung (Sep 23, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> You can't turn yellow back to green


well sure you can. just grab the right shade can of krylon or rustoleum and do 'er up. works great on my lawn when it turns brown. saves water and lots of time.*







*totally joking. if anyone's stupid enough to paint their plant(s) don't come crying that you took my advice and it f'd up your girl(s). my response will likely be a lot of laughing.


----------



## jebcorlis (Nov 7, 2015)

Mate your plants are fine, yellowing off like that happens in late flower 100 bucks says your plants are rootbound in the 10 litre pot not root rot but could be smell the bottom of your pot after watering if it stinks it's root rot aswell as rootbound, don't worry you will make it to harvest easy next time pot up to a larger than 10 litre pot 2 weeks before flipping to 12/12 flower, ps nice nugs


----------



## OsamaBeenTokin' (Nov 9, 2015)

You didn't mention if this was a seed or clone. If it was a clone, sometimes the cloners "water down the sauce" to finish a batch giving you a clipping from the upper branches....this will give you a plant that ages (and yellows) prematurely.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 9, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> You didn't mention if this was a seed or clone. If it was a clone, sometimes the cloners "water down the sauce" to finish a batch giving you a clipping from the upper branches....this will give you a plant that ages (and yellows) prematurely.


What the fuck are you talking about? Please explain this better because it sounds like bs to me.


----------



## OsamaBeenTokin' (Nov 9, 2015)

A clone taken from the top of the plant will age faster than if the clone is taken from the bottom branches


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 9, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> A clone taken from the top of the plant will age faster than if the clone is taken from the bottom branches


So care to elaborate? I got what you were saying, i think its a crock. Ya got anything to back that up with or are you just passin on some story some guy told you that was high...and you were high.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> A clone taken from the top of the plant will age faster than if the clone is taken from the bottom branches


Lmfao.. Please, tell us more.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 9, 2015)

you have a normal grow - with a little nutrient over-use and leaf yellowing is normal in middle and later flower but not the spots on them


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 9, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> A clone taken from the top of the plant will age faster than if the clone is taken from the bottom branches


/science


----------



## pop22 (Nov 10, 2015)

look close at those leaves. Yellowing, even into the veins, brown spotting. you have a potasium deficiency. and using garden soil indoors is a recipe for disaster unless you sterilize it!


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao.. Please, tell us more.





Michael Huntherz said:


> /science


Ya gotta love it when people are really high and they don't know shit but want to be part of a thread....at least he didnt come back to try and prove this BS


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 10, 2015)

andrew32 said:


> soil from garden in 10 litre but i added 4 inch of coco an pebble at the start of flower
> 600hps
> 1 fan over the tops only to cool light
> 40- 60 rh
> ...


First of all, way too many fucking pictures and second, what the is soil from the garden like and please don't say 'it's good, grows lots of veggies'. Did you have it tested? Do you know what is in it?


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 10, 2015)

I prefer the snips off the top. They usually do the best.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 10, 2015)

The OP's plant is suffering from root damage caused by a souce as of yet unknown. Most likely culprit...contaminated soil.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 22, 2015)

OsamaBeenTokin' said:


> A clone taken from the top of the plant will age faster than if the clone is taken from the bottom branches



What will happen if I take clones off of the bottom Left ???


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 23, 2015)

Hydrotech364 said:


> What will happen if I take clones off of the bottom Left ???


You'll get plants that will bloom in 4 weeks. Duh.


----------



## Doogan (Nov 27, 2015)

It looks like a good pruning would help. A tip or theory to "over-nuting" or even to help with minimal feeding. Using HUMIC acid when feeding helps with nutrient uptake.....However, if used when over fed it can aide in the plant to "leach" the over notes. It is a theory and as I have seen it does work. 

Also, some nutrients are considered "Mobile" nutrients while others are not. Like Nitrogen is a mobile nutrient which can be seen generally start from the bottom and move up. )Yellowing of the leaves)

A plant that is root bound can show many weird signs of deficiencies or vice versa. Plants that have not been pruned properly can have more leaves than needed during flowering and will show signs much sooner since the plant doesn't need these it will consume what it needs and let the leaf go. Pruning and transplanting are vital aspects of the grow. 

From the pictures you plants seem pretty good. Just a few too many leaves at this point. The "purple-like" coloring or spotty darker coloring can be phosphorus or magnesium deficiencies. Epsom salts are a great Magnesium source.

Also too much watering can cause the roots to die off or aka "root-rot". This is an obvious nutrient uptake issue. Letting the roots dry out will expand and fortify the roots. Benificials and a HIBRIX molasses can really boost your plants to be hardier and more resistant to issues. As does using FRASS.


----------



## Doogan (Nov 27, 2015)

Hydrotech364 said:


> What will happen if I take clones off of the bottom Left ???


Bottom cuts for clones are said to have better or stronger rooting hormones than the upper or top cuts. However there is a difference in the rigidness of the stems. From woody/semi-woody to non-woody. This can effect the rooting of the plant or how fast it will rot, depending on the cloning technique. The Tops or uppers seem to be more resilient than the lowers and show more of the potential in the plant. IMO. The lowers may root "better" but they are not as lush. Topping the plant and cloning them is a great way to maximize growth on all fronts. You really won't be speeding up the process based on WHERE the cut is taken...


----------

